

WikiWarp - the Wikipedia Game - nsrivast
http://wikiwarp.com

======
nsrivast
HN user jsomers and I threw together this site over the past few weeks based
on a game we came up with.

Comments, suggestions, criticisms welcome. Thanks!

~~~
gojomo
Neat idea. Perhaps you could implement it as a bookmarklet which injects a
game-managing script into real Wikipedia pages, so that the article-viewing
traffic is still served from Wikipedia. (I mention this because your site is
glacially slow right now.)

See the 'Wikipedia History Contest' winners for ideas:

<http://waxy.org/2005/06/wikipedia_histo/>

(They used Greasemonkey but a bookmarklet could achieve something similar. Or,
the MediaWiki 'user.js' functionality, where a user can set their own custom
JS to be included in pages.)

